# sharjah immigration e-mail



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

urgently need email address for Sharjah Naturalisation and Residency Department / Sharjah Immigration Department. Tried google also called them but mail address they provided is not working or maybe i misunderstand beacuse they dont speak english.

can anybody help finding their email address please.? 



thank you


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

samfurah said:


> urgently need email address for Sharjah Naturalisation and Residency Department / Sharjah Immigration Department. Tried google also called them but mail address they provided is not working or maybe i misunderstand beacuse they dont speak english.
> 
> can anybody help finding their email address please.?
> 
> ...


As with most things in Sharjah, the only response you will get is if you go there in person.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is the website 

Sharjah Directorate for Naturalization and Residence

click contact us

but don't expect anything. The concept of over the phone or via email is alien here


----------

